
How to Find startup Capital - KeshRivya
http://smartstartup.typepad.com/my_weblog/2007/09/how-to-find-sta.html
======
dzohrob
doesn't this website seem like a giant plug for the author's books? the
author's suggestion is that, if you don't have any former investors or family
& friends who will give you money, you should buy his ($90) book. smart
startup, indeed.

